# Bei Achern (Trails?)



## Phini (12. März 2012)

Servus!
Ich bin en zimelicher Anfänger und hab seit paar Tagen mein neues Bike, nen Copperhead 3.
Gefällt mir sehr gut und ich fahr auch gerne. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, ich kenne nur Straßen.
Gibts hier noch welche in der Gegend die mir vielleicht n paar Trails oder wenigstens nicht auf der Straße Routen zeigen oder erklären könnten?
Sollte schon in der Nähe anfangen, da ich kein Auto habe 
Und falls jemand Lust hätte mal mit mir n paar Runden zu drehen, gerne!
LG
Sebastian


----------



## Dampfhammer96 (12. April 2012)

Bin aus Bühl und kenne mich relativ gut aus  würde mich auf ne Runde freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jurgs (13. April 2012)

ich bin zur Zeit auch beruflich in der ecke, wenn ihr also lust auf ne runde singletrail am abend habt und jemand mitschleifen wollt der die gegend gar nicht kennt dann wür ich mich gerne anschließen


----------



## OKTAN (18. April 2012)

Hallo Phini,

ab Mai fährt der Skiclub Kappelrodeck wieder jeden Dienestag ab 7Uhr wieder Mountainbike. Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz an der Schule. Gefahren wird in zwei Gruppen. Die Fahrt von Achern nach Kappel ist als Warmfahren zu betrachten.

Für weitere Fragen kannst du mich ja anmailen oder auf der Seite vm Skiclub Kappel schauen.

Christian


----------



## OKTAN (18. April 2012)

Hallo Phini,

ab Mai fährt der Skiclub Kappelrodeck wieder jeden Dienestag ab 7Uhr wieder Mountainbike. Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz an der Schule. Gefahren wird in zwei Gruppen. Die Fahrt von Achern nach Kappel ist als Warmfahren zu betrachten.

Für weitere Fragen kannst du mich ja anmailen oder auf der Seite vm Skiclub Kappel schauen.

Christian


----------



## OKTAN (18. April 2012)

Ein Doppelpost unterstreicht lediglich die Wichtigkeit eines Beitrages.


----------



## Phini (18. April 2012)

Servus!
Bin gerne dabei, Dienstag Abend passt bei mir auch perfekt 
Sehe, als Ort hast du auch Achern angegeben. Können ja vielleicht uns schon in Achern treffen, wennde willst 
Ich hoff ihr seit nicht so die ganze krassen Sportbiker, da wär ich ziemlich hinten dran
Haste Lust, mir mal zu schreiben wer da so alles mitfährt? Vielleicht kenn ich ja den ein oder anderen!
Wird sicher witzig und damit, 
LG
Sebastian


----------



## 92Michael (19. April 2012)

Hi Oktan,

hatte letztes jahr schonmal vor mitzufahrn, mache aber anderweitig auch sport dienstags. Denke dieses jahr werde ich des öfteren mal mit euch mitfahrn


----------



## Schafschützer (26. April 2012)

Darf ich hier nochmal Werbung machen? 

Also der Kappler Skiklubb fährt ab dem 08.05. wieder. Um 19Uhr trifft man sich auf dem Realschulhof in Kappelrodeck. Licht mitnehmen!

@ Phini
Schick mir doch mal eine PM, dann können wir dich vieleicht mitnehmen.


Schafschützer aka OKTAN


----------



## Phini (1. Mai 2012)

Servus!
Also, ich meld mich nochmal. Gibts noch jemand, der in der Gegend des öfteren fährt? Ich suche nen Trainingspartner, nocht nicht allzu krass. Aber irgendwie isses so, dass mir alleine manchmal die Lust fehlt. Ich mein, ich schwing mich dann auch alleine auf's Rad. Aber zu zweit isses einfach schöner 
Also, wenn jemand Lust aufn Ründchen oder mehrere hat, einfach mal anschreiben!
LG


----------



## bombardino5 (1. Mai 2012)

Hi Phini,

bin nach überstandener Bronchitis jetzt wieder am Start.

Können gerne mal ne Tour fahren. Bin so 3 - 4 mal die Woche unterwegs.

Melde Dich einfach.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laura. (9. Mai 2012)

Wenn ihr mal gemeinsame Trails im Raum Bühl- Achern fährt bin ich dabei  

lg
laura


----------



## bike010 (12. Mai 2012)

Servus,

komme aus Ottersweier.

Falls Ihr mal Lust habt mit zu kommen sagt bescheid.

Sind immer zwischen Schwarzwald - Vogesen - Pfalz - Lac Blanc unterwegs.

Straße, Waldautobahn hoch und möglichst viel Trail bergab.

Axo und falls jemand noch RR fährt fahr ich unter der Woche meistens.

Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## laura. (13. Mai 2012)

bike010 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> komme aus Ottersweier.
> 
> ...



bin dabei )


----------



## Reptilis (13. Mai 2012)

Hi Sebastian,

ich fahre immer von Achern nach Oberachern und wieder zurück nach Achern. Strecke dauert ca. 30-45 mins je nach dem wie fit man ist und wie gut man Berge fahren kan.
Wenn du willst können wir mal die Strecke fahren. Fahre so gut wie jeden Tag.

Gruß


----------



## Phini (13. Mai 2012)

Servus Sebastian,
Mal jemand, der so heißt wie ich 
Können gerne mal ne Runde farhen. Bin aber mitm Hardtail unterwegs, Sachen für nen Torque kann ich damit nich fahren 
Meld dich mal!
LG


----------



## PD-Leck (30. Mai 2012)

hallo, hab mich jetzt auch mal hier angemeldet. Fahre rund um Bühl 1 bis 2 mal die Woche. Konditionell z.Zt so ,daß ich auf Hochkopf etc. in ca. 1,5 h hochkomme (1 Feierabendrunde 1 x WE).  Runter gerne Single Trails.
Desweiteren suche ich immer mal wieder Mitfahrer in die umliegenden Bike-Parks (Todtnau, Wildbad, LacBlanc)

so habe ich z.B. auch geplant für kommenden Freitag 01.06.12 nach Todtnau zu fahren. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mitzukommen

Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmidtle (14. Juni 2012)

Servus,
wenn jemand als mal Samstags Lust hat längere Strecken zu fahren einfach melden. Ich kenne mich im Renchtal sehr gut aus,da ich Ursprünglich aus dieser Ecke stamme.

Diesen Samstag,also den 16.06 würde ich wieder die Renchtalrunde angehen,das dürften zwischen 80 und 90km sein. 
Die Tour würde ich von Kappelrodeck aus, früh morgens (8 oder  9 Uhr) starten , Richtung Hornisgrinde. Anschließend ein teil des Westweges bis Freiersberg, weiter über Löcherwasen, Moosturm,Oberkirch,Ringelbach,Waldulm.

Da ich momentan erst mal wieder Ordentlich Grundlage aufbauen muß,werde ich es recht gemütlich und locker angehen,so 15 bis 16er schnitt. Die Strecke hat viele variablen,also man kann sie bedenkenlos kürzen oder verlängern.

Gruß CS


----------



## Phini (14. Juni 2012)

Servus,
Ich wär gerne dabei. Werd mich da aber wohl anstrengen müssen 
Details dann noch per PN, ok? 
LG


----------



## Schmidtle (15. Juni 2012)

Jo, Angebot steht noch.
Treffpunkt 9 Uhr, am Schwimmbad in Kappelrodeck.
Falls Interesse auch noch bei anderen besteht.
Gruß CS 

Ach ja,was den Schnitt angeht würde ich es eher nach unten korrigieren,ab Zuflucht geht's nur langsam voran


----------



## p3ppi3 (25. August 2012)

hi zusammen,

bin neu hier und auch neu im mtb sport.
suche jemanden der mit mir öfters fährt. berg hoch wie berg runter. wohne zwar schon drei jahre in sasbach und arbeite in ottenhöfen aber aufm berg kenn ich mich kein stückl aus. wäre super wenn sich jemand finden lässt. wie gesagt bin am anfänger kein profi.

gruß

michael


----------



## Saintsrest (26. August 2012)

Hallo p3ppi3,

kann Dir gerne mal die nette "Feierabendrunde" am Bienenbuckel zeigen. Sehr trailig und ca. 1 Stunde. Eindrücke von der Strecke kannst Dir bei meinen Fotos in meinem Profil holen. Ist aber an manchen Stellen nicht ganz so anfängerfreundlich.


----------



## p3ppi3 (26. August 2012)

hi Saintsrest


hört sich gut an können wir mal machen.hab aber erst so gegen ende der woche zeit so ab donnerstag wenn da mal irgendwann zeit hättest wäre cool


----------



## Phini (26. August 2012)

Servus,
Da würd ich doch glatt mitkommen. Ich kenn den Bienenbuckel zwar recht gut, aber gibt sicher noch schöne Trails die ich nicht erforscht habe 
Schreibt dann grad bitte hier rein und wann, oder per PN geht auch.
LG
Sebi


----------



## p3ppi3 (26. August 2012)

Jep ich sag dann Bescheid wie gesagt vor donnerstag geht eh net


----------



## Saintsrest (27. August 2012)

Ich habe am Freitag frei, kann allerdings nur vormitttags bis 1300 h.


----------



## p3ppi3 (27. August 2012)

Da muss ich malochen. wenn Net dann nächste woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phini (4. September 2012)

Wie siehts denn bei euch morgen oder übermorgen aus? 
Am Freitag wurde ja anscheinend nix draus


----------

